# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Basic Ball python morphs and their approximate prices?

## Trackstrong83

Hey guys I'm just curious, I've looked everywhere on the Internet and can't seem to find it, but does anybody out there know the approximate prices for the basic BP morphs? (nothing crazy, just like spiders, pastels, and other ones you can think of) I know different breeders have different prices, but does anybody have just a ball-park estimate? Just wondering  :Very Happy: 

Thanks, 
        Jake

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

They change every year and prices vary based on quality, size and sex

I'll give you prices for hatchlings

Spider 
- male $125-$150
- Female $175-$250
Pastel
-male $75
-female $175-$250

Check out these websites, their prices are typical

http://pythonregius.com/basemorphs.aspx

http://www.jkobylkareptiles.com/index.php

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

It really depends on a number of key factors in determining the price of a particular animal

For instance: I can pick up a 2011 Female Mojave at 300+ grams for about $250-$300 before shipping but if I wanted a similar snake: 0.1 2009 proven breeder 2000+ she would easily break the $1000 mark. 

It really depends and since everything changes so frequently anyway, there is no set price. If you are trying to determine the value of a particular snake, you should look at the following:

Weight: the bigger the more expensive (unless it's young and fat; good thing to keep in mind)

Age: the older the more expensive (generally; once they've gotten to a certain age, I think their value depreciates unless they are a STRONG breeder)

Overall quality: A very bright pastel is going to sell for a little more than the pastel that is going to brown out when it gets older. Things to look for here are interesting pattern qualities and overall good representation of the morph

Sex: Females always go for more than males do (if they are the same weight, age, quality, etc) 

Market: Take a look at as many ads as you can concerning the animal that you want to sell and look very closely at the above mentioned things and compare your animal to others. This can help immensely in determining the quality of your animal or someone else's because it allows you to come up with an average price for a particular morph. 

Rarity: If the market is saturated, your snake is going to be cheaper; if there are only a handful being sold, you can bet you'll get a really high price for it. 

UGH..so much typing! I hope that helped a bit.

----------

_Trackstrong83_ (02-16-2012)

----------


## DemmBalls

Go to Fauna and Kingsnake.  It shouldn't take you too long to find these morphs with pricing.  It really depends the seller and how they price/value their animals.

----------


## Yh88

> It really depends on a number of key factors in determining the price of a particular animal
> 
> For instance: I can pick up a 2011 Female Mojave at 300+ grams for about $250-$300 before shipping but if I wanted a similar snake: 0.1 2009 proven breeder 2000+ she would easily break the $1000 mark. 
> 
> It really depends and since everything changes so frequently anyway, there is no set price. If you are trying to determine the value of a particular snake, you should look at the following:
> 
> Weight: the bigger the more expensive (unless it's young and fat; good thing to keep in mind)
> 
> Age: the older the more expensive (generally; once they've gotten to a certain age, I think their value depreciates unless they are a STRONG breeder)
> ...


hi , what do u mean by "unless its young and fat , good thing to keep in mind" ? I m just curious , as i'm thinking of picking up a 2nd Bp , but a very young one.

----------


## TessadasExotics

> It really depends on a number of key factors in determining the price of a particular animal
> 
> For instance: I can pick up a 2011 Female Mojave at 300+ grams for about $250-$300 before shipping but if I wanted a similar snake: 0.1 2009 proven breeder 2000+ she would easily break the $1000 mark. 
> 
> It really depends and since everything changes so frequently anyway, there is no set price. If you are trying to determine the value of a particular snake, you should look at the following:
> 
> Weight: the bigger the more expensive *(unless it's young and fat; good thing to keep in mind)*
> Age: the older the more expensive (*generally; once they've gotten to a certain age, I think their value depreciates unless they are a STRONG breeder*)
> 
> ...




Weight: Bigger is always more. Regardless of age. Ball python pricing is based on weight, sex and morph.
Age: No factor on the price of the snake, besides that of weight due to age. By that I only mean that a snakes value does not depreciate with age. An old breeder is worth as much as a young breeder.
Sex: This is not true. Recessive females are worth more than the males. Co-dom males are worth more than females. Based on same morph and size of course. Bigger fatter females of breeding size will always be worth more than a hatchling male.

The best place to get an idea of ball python pricing is to look on FaunaClassifieds.com and KingSnake.com and average what you find. It's not the best idea to go to someones page because some breeders charge more, or at least advertise higher prices, than what others do. Some websites are not updated and may show overly outdated prices.

----------


## Yh88

> Weight: Bigger is always more. Regardless of age. Ball python pricing is based on weight, sex and morph.
> Age: No factor on the price of the snake, besides that of weight due to age. By that I only mean that a snakes value does not depreciate with age. An old breeder is worth as much as a young breeder.
> Sex: This is not true. Recessive females are worth more than the males. Co-dom males are worth more than females. Based on same morph and size of course. Bigger fatter females of breeding size will always be worth more than a hatchling male.
> 
> The best place to get an idea of ball python pricing is to look on FaunaClassifieds.com and KingSnake.com and average what you find. It's not the best idea to go to someones page because some breeders charge more, or at least advertise higher prices, than what others do. Some websites are not updated and may show overly outdated prices.


okok i get what u mean . thanks  !

----------


## aalomon

> Sex: This is not true. Recessive females are worth more than the males. Co-dom males are worth more than females. Based on same morph and size of course. Bigger fatter females of breeding size will always be worth more than a hatchling male.


I will add that codom males are only worth more than females when the morph first comes out. After it gets somewhat common, females are worth more than males again.

----------


## h00blah

Basic morphs will run you between 50-500 for the low end. You won't find a female morph for less than $100. They will typically cost you $150+.

Some relatively cheap morphs are:
Enchi
Albino
Cinnamon/black pastel
Butter/lesser
Pastel
Spider
Pinstripe
Ghost/hypo

And the list goes on. Those are just some of the most common.

Here's one of the more popular classifieds:
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...=1#post1983468

Here's another:
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...play.php?f=499

----------

